# Cartoon Character you are attracted to



## laxlax10289

hmm, how do you de-thumbnail and get a large picture on here


----------



## Who

laxlax10289 said:


> hmm, how do you de-thumbnail and get a large picture on here


 Attach the picture from the URL instead of uploading it from your computer.


----------



## Seren

Joking. But for real:


----------



## ayu

*Hiruma Youichi - Eyeshield 21*










*Shin Seijuro - Eyeshield 21*


----------



## shadowofambivalence

first toon crush


----------



## Blanco

Daria. Her mind is sexy.


----------



## Pam

Dimitri from Anastasia, the disney movie.


----------



## BxR

Just based on personality...









Sandy Cheeks from Spongebob Squarepants









Dot from Animaniacs









Bonus points if you knew this one beforehand; this is AndrAIa, a character from the TV series Reboot which ran in the early 2000s. She started off as a "child" and then randomly grew up in one episode and developed a really annoying attitude. I guess the producers wanted the show to be more "sexy" and appeal to masses instead of just computer nerds.


----------



## ayu

BxR said:


> Just based on personality...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Cheeks from Spongebob Squarepants


I like Sandy! She's always look like she's just ate tons of batteries!


----------



## tooboku

BxR said:


> Bonus points if you knew this one beforehand; this is AndrAIa, a character from the TV series Reboot which ran in the early 2000s. She started off as a "child" and then randomly grew up in one episode and developed a really annoying attitude. I guess the producers wanted the show to be more "sexy" and appeal to masses instead of just computer nerds.


I always thought I had a lot in common with Enzo, then he grew up to be Matrix and I was like, I want to grow up to be just like that too!


Anyways...







































and...


----------



## tooboku

Oh and... just to keep it embarassing...






































not sure about the reinvented tinkerbell though... she has kankles


----------



## LotusBlossom

Shang and John Smith


----------



## LotusBlossom

whist said:


>


 who is he? looks cute and bears an uncanny resemblance to Eric from The Little Mermaid.


----------



## ApolloNoUta

He is Prince Naveen from The Princess and the Frog!


----------



## Drewbie

Tamaki Suoh











I am not ashamed. Well, maybe a little bit.


----------



## tooboku

Kayness said:


> who is he? looks cute and bears an uncanny resemblance to Eric from The Little Mermaid.


Don't forget Alladin


----------



## Hokahey

Yeah I said it: Gadget, I love "mouse faced" women because of her.


----------



## Blanco

BxR said:


> Bonus points if you knew this one beforehand; this is AndrAIa, a character from the TV series Reboot which ran in the early 2000s. She started off as a "child" and then randomly grew up in one episode and developed a really annoying attitude. I guess the producers wanted the show to be more "sexy" and appeal to masses instead of just computer nerds.


Actually Reboot ran from 1994 to 2002. It was the first television series entirely done in CGI.

I'm guessing you're not that old?


----------



## Fleetfoot

His voice is sooo hot. It can't be denied.


----------



## Fleetfoot

Tawanda said:


> His voice is sooo hot. It can't be denied.


Also, Prince Naveen, Shang, and this guy:



















Tehe, sorry for the double post.


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Ranoosha

*I had too haha*


----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa

Just look at that red hair.


----------



## BlackMamba

Ranoosha said:


>


What girl doesnt love Aladdin!!!


----------



## BlackMamba

Enzo.. Grown up. I think he is the first Cartoon Character I ever had a full blown crush on! Look at him!!! I dont give a shit that he is green! That's like saying Mystique isnt hot cause she is blue! Its just not true! 








Harvey... frickin... Birdman! He's a lawyer! <3









Prince Eric! Definitely the hottest Prince and really... if you could grab a cartoon right out of the screen would it not be him? Gorgeous!









Archer... What girl doesnt love a super sexy hot spy.. few battle scars on his ripped body... fine by me! As long as he doesnt say anything... if anyone watches this show and can remember this awkward moment... 









Woody and Dexler! Both of them are pretty hot! And always single by the end of the episode! 









Kratos... cause... well ... look at the man! lol









And because they must be mentioned... who can forget the ladies that drive all men, and even the girls have to admit...all the women... wild... 

Jessica Rabbit
Holli Wood
Cat Women
Harley Quinn
and Betty Boop


----------



## Bazinga187

Pam said:


> Dimitri from Anastasia, the disney movie.


Anastasia isn't Disney. It's Don Bluth. But about Dimitri, me too.











I also like Shang from Mulan. "I'll get that arrow pretty boy, and I'll do it with my shirt on."


----------



## Pam

Had my doubts. So I stand corrected  But still Dimitri hehe


----------



## Cerebro

Jean Grey from X-Men. Sweet, compassionate, tender, imaginative.


----------



## SuperfineConcubine

Dean from Iron Giant <3


----------



## chickydoda

Well it was Hey Arnold, but I was about 10 at the time. I don't tend to fall for cartoon characters anymore lol. Probably a good thing since I can't actually date them.


----------



## Luke

BlackMamba said:


> Harvey... frickin... Birdman! He's a lawyer! <3


HAHA! Nice choice! Birdman is awesome.


----------



## Toska

I'm a sucker for naïve characters... So much opportunity for corruption


----------



## Kr3m1in

This thread is _creepy_


----------



## Cerebro

Kr3m1in said:


> This thread is _creepy_


Come on, that's unnecessary. This is fun for everyone on this thread, but we know it's a little embarrassing. This is supposed to be a fun way to express a secret without judgement, and that comment in judgement. You can play, you can not play, but please do not ruin the fun WE are having by throwing some judgement our way.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

all of em' .


----------



## stitchinguptheseams




----------



## Kr3m1in

@Cerebro
Joke | Define Joke at Dictionary.com


----------



## chibs

and


----------



## Cerebro

Kr3m1in said:


> @Cerebro
> Joke | Define Joke at Dictionary.com


Didn't know you were kidding... awkward...:crazy:
But while you're here, you can share your sick anime fantasies with us. We all know it's creepy, but hence the fun, right?:tongue: I know I did overreact, and I'm sorry, so let's consider this a truce. Don't bash it till you try it:tongue:

P.S. Your sarcasm was refreshing. Shocking, but refreshing. I guess I should expect that from an ENTP, right? HAhahahaha.:crazy:



Oh, and while we're at it...








Danielle Moonstar from New Mutants. I'm a softie, so I like that she's a dominating, strong woman who can take charge. She empathetic, a dreamer, and a spiritual woman. And not to mention she's Native American. To a white guy, she's exotic... and I like it. Pretty sure she's an ENFP... h.o.t.


----------



## DouglasMl

Blanco said:


> Actually Reboot ran from 1994 to 2002. It was the first television series entirely done in CGI.
> 
> I'm guessing you're not that old?


Me? I'm guessing you're geeky enough--or Canucklehead enough--to know those facts about _ReBoot_.


----------



## lexishere

Jessica Rabbit can have me any day


----------



## Aßbiscuits




----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

In order of _potential_ embarassment (as I have no shame):

Rock from Metropolis (who is the young gentleman on the right, not the fat scientist with the dodgy eye)










2D from Gorillaz










Cosmo from Fairly Odd Parents


----------



## snail

Yuki. <3 <3 <3 !!!!!!!!!! He's so sweet and kind.










I also think L is cute and smart, in an INTP way, but we would be incompatible for many reasons, so I wouldn't be willing to be romantically involved with someone like him. 








As a kid, I liked 








because he was brave and secretly romantic.


----------



## Crono

I like the oddballs in real life and in characters, so no surprises here.

Bonus points if you recognize the first one, particularly.


----------



## Modifier

I love these three


----------



## Anythingisfine

Definitely every character on king of the hill, mmmm makes me wanna orgasm excessively.

What's up Hank? :wink:


----------



## DriggyDriggs

She can tie me up and have her way with me anytime.


----------



## TheCrucible

Simca from Air Gear! SOOO sexy! Aggressive too..

Sleeping Forest was pretty cute too, would probably marry them!

Otherwise not rlly...


----------



## MonieJ

<--- Byakuya (in my avatar)

Itachi Uchiha











Lelouch 










L











Toshiro Hitsugaya 









Usagi Akihiko









Shizune 










Cornelia li Britannia









Nel 










wow I have a lot :mellow: and I have more :sad:.


----------



## sriracha

Aang from Avatar is the cartoon character that I've liked the most; that I can think of right now. I think he's my opposite, an ENFP. He's just so cute, positive, cheerful and fun:laughing:!! But I really wanted to find an ESFP character that I liked...


----------



## sprinkles




----------



## Heather White Karnas

I am attracted to big strong intimidating male characters who are valiant/sincere/passionate/loving/hard to tie down or win over/honest/good/leaders. I also love a beastly manly look about them... overly male, I guess. I am an extremist.


----------



## Hokahey




----------



## LotusBlossom

lately I'm finding myself becoming intensely attracted to The Iron Giant.

*clears throat* and Andre Grandier from Rose of Versailles.


----------



## Kriash

Roy Mustang from Fullmetal Alchemist









Kouta from Elfen Lied









I tried thinking of a girl, I may edit if I think of one.


----------



## The Proof

elmer fudd










o yeah


----------



## Modifier

I like misty and may from pokemon


----------



## Ephemerald

It'd have to be Belle. A little embarrassing, but she's something of a fictional role model.


----------



## Resolution

Kayness said:


> lately I'm finding myself becoming intensely attracted to The Iron Giant.
> 
> *clears throat* and Andre Grandier from Rose of Versailles.


Takes me back... I watched the Rose of Versailles two years ago. 

The girl in that is pretty awesome too.


----------



## Cheveyo

And I have no idea why.


----------



## Tori




----------



## cue5c

So the image is kind of small, but here's the full size so you can bask in his smug glory.


----------



## Spiny

* *













Cool points ftw!


----------



## Digger Blue

Flawed as she was, Jessica Rabbit took me. 
Digger Blue
She WAS UNFAITHFUL to Roger.


----------



## Popinjay

Jessica Rabbit...she's insanely hot and she's smart, strong, devious, and mysterious.


----------



## marckos

Shy girls melt this guy like cream, love she since the first moment i saw her beauty:blushed:


----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## entpIdeas




----------



## Thomas D M Thompson

A realistic depiction of princess Aurora from sleeping beauty.


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson

Popinjay said:


> Jessica Rabbit...she's insanely hot and she's smart, strong, devious, and mysterious.


She almost got herself killed! that wasn't very smart.


----------



## Popinjay

Thomas D M Thompson said:


> She almost got herself killed! that wasn't very smart.


True...now I don't know...Aurora's pretty damn hot!



Thomas D M Thompson said:


> A realistic depiction of princess Aurora from sleeping beauty.


----------



## Zster




----------



## Erbse

No romantic attraction to actors / characters, though.


----------



## tooboku

Seren said:


> Joking.


Rarity is so awesome. How could you just be joking?
If I met anyone like her in real life, I'd be tempted to propose on the spot.


----------



## FreeSpirit

@_Simonetta_ and @_cue5c_ 

I've also had it for Basil of Bakerstreet for
the longest @#$$%# time.










Loved him as a kid, even. Read the book "Basil of Bakerstreet"
only to grow up, realize he is a mouse version of Sherlock
Holmes, and read all the Sherlock Holmes stories (avid fan, 
of course.)
*
Still* have a thing for the cartoon mouse!

and, @oso

Yes. Jack Skellington.


----------



## clicheguevara

Growing up, I used to have huge crushes on








Matt from Digimon








Vegeta from DBZ








Chiaki / Sindbad from Kamikaze Kaito Jeanne


----------



## Darkestblue

Rei









Tai Lee









Shiva









Sylvanas









Kusanagi









Paprika









Rinoa









I want to list more, but I've been sitting here for an hour and I can't think of anything else.:frustrating:


----------



## cue5c

@FreeSpirit

He's just so charming, I can't help it. His smile when he's figured out a plan-- I don't even. He's just wonderful.

@clicheguevara

You mentioning Matt reminded me I used to crush on Izzy when I was younger. It was the voice.


----------



## sofort99

14 pages and no Taarna love? No Druuna? 

Damn.


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson

William I am said:


> Can't believe nobody included her:


Well if you're gonna include her, do it right!


----------



## Digger Blue

Digger Blue said:


> Flawed as she was, Jessica Rabbit took me.
> Digger Blue
> She WAS UNFAITHFUL to Roger.


She played Patty Cake with some Movie Producer.


----------



## CorgiGirl




----------



## KimberlyO

All I can think of now.


----------



## C6RUSA

weird, just weird


----------



## soya




----------



## blkrbt

Ariel from Little Mermaid








Fuu from Samurai Champloo









Lucy from Elfen Lied









Nagisa from Maid in Heaven









Lonette from Cool World


----------



## xerxes75

CC from Code Geass <3_<3, gosh she's awesome.


----------



## chimeric

When I was younger, I had a crush on Alfred E Newman. Is that embarrassing enough to get some cool points?


----------



## entpIdeas

chimeric said:


> When I was younger, I had a crush on Alfred E Newman. Is that embarrassing enough to get some cool points?


What, are you, "Mad" ?? ha


----------



## Digger Blue

Younger, meaning, say, Yesterday?
Digger Blue


----------



## shadowofambivalence

The Undertaker from Black Butler


----------



## Darkestblue

Alice from Alice: Madness Returns.


----------



## Eerie

I really don't understand this thread :|


----------



## firedell

And I don't understand my reasoning at the time.


----------



## Promethea

I would totally fuck bulbasaur:


----------



## soya

I always had more of a thing for Squirtle if you catch my drift.


----------



## Promethea

soya said:


> I always had more of a thing for Squirtle if you catch my drift.


Awwwyea, I totally do catch it. 

And I would like to catch them all if you catch my drift ; )


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson

Eerie said:


> I really don't understand this thread :|


 And my posts apparently.


----------



## Paradox1987

Jasmin was the hottest Disney Princess ever...


----------



## donkeybals

Arbite said:


> Any guy who wasn't attracted to Jessica Rabbit is flat out lying. Even the gay ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's because she's selfish, whiny and hideously annoying. Thats why Pinkie Pie.


 Yep. I'm pretty sure she gave me a, erm, rocket ship, before I even knew what rocket ships were. What I'm saying here is I second your post!


----------



## Sea Anenome

I used to have a thing for Mumm-Ra back in the day...


----------



## dizzygirl

I'd be so so into him... *drools*














































and i used to like Kiba's eyes )


----------



## PerturbedPrufrock

Shang, from Mulan. He knows how to BE A MAN. And I mean mysterious as the dark side of the moon AND all the force of a raging fire. 

But, there's always Larry the Lobster, I hear he's on the market


----------



## Richard

PerturbedPrufrock said:


> But, there's always Larry the Lobster, I hear he's on the market


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Rolo (Code Geass)
Suzaku (Code Geass)
Jin (Yu Yu Hakusho)
Beast Boy (Teen Titans)
Naruto (Naruto)
Shiro (Fate Stay Night)
Yuri (Kyo Kara Maoh)
Shugo (.hack//Legend of the Twilight)
Simone (Gurren Lagann)
Hikaru and Kaoru (Ouran High School Host Club)
Pazu (Howl's Moving Castle)
Aaron (Tales from Earthsea)
Hihara (la corda d'oro)


----------



## jadedtortoise

I think he's adorible :3


----------



## Lietuvaite

Invader Zim


----------



## DeductiveReasoner

I don't think these really need an explanation...


----------



## GoodOldDreamer

If video game characters count, then Female Shepard from Mass Effect is pretty damn hot. Jennifer Hale's voice is delicious. :-D


----------



## DMack

I'm old, I don't know who half these characters even are anymore. Wow.

Anyway I don't really have any cartoon crushes now, but back in the 80's when I was a kid it was these gals:

Gadget Hackenwrench from Chip & Dale's Rescue Rangers









And Lisa Hayes from Robotech (Macross)


----------



## knittigan

Dmitri from Anastasia. John Cusack has the sexiest voice.


----------



## Fleetfoot

jadedtortoise;2034863
[IMG said:


> http://slurmed.com/fanart/javier/104_fry-cheese-sandwich.gif[/IMG]
> I think he's adorable :3


 I do too. I had a big childhood crush on him when the show came out.


----------



## JamesA

Random, and more when I was younger, but anyway:

http://everythingwinxclub.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/bloomseason4-11.jpg


----------



## teapot43

To me, Wednesday Addams is the epitome of perfection :kitteh:









SailorSaturn <3









Oh Shego, you so sexy <3









Kurama - manga version









Cell - DBZ
...seriously, don't ask me why...









Yamato - Digimon 1

------------------
Well, my childhood cartoon character crushes probably best explain my sexuality


----------



## Kittann

When I was a kid, I had a crush on Crash Bandicoot... (it's ok, you can laugh)
That's like my darkest secret, hope you're happy. :blushed:

Feels good to get that out.​


----------



## Ludendorff

I remember watching bootleg videos of Samauri Champloo on megavideo before it got shut down. That's first and last time I ever will ever watch pirated content. Anyway, it's nice to see others actually watched it.

So many memories of old cartoons. I like this thread for the nostalgia. Danny phantom, Cosmo from Fairly Odd Parents? It's so weird to think my childhood cartoon heroes were also objects of admiration of the opposite sex.

Anyone watch Futurama? That's a show I haven't heard from in this thread.


----------



## Ordev

Ariel the Little Mermaid. I love her so much.

Also, my avatar recently (Rin from Katawa Shoujo)


----------



## Cheveyo

DMack said:


> I'm old, I don't know who half these characters even are anymore. Wow.
> 
> Anyway I don't really have any cartoon crushes now, but back in the 80's when I was a kid it was these gals:
> 
> Gadget Hackenwrench from Chip & Dale's Rescue Rangers


----------



## Dorigen

Relatively long list incoming, but I assure you, I'm not a cartoon-whore. 

Suzaku Kururugi, because he's a sweet and protective knight in shining armor who happens to look like my boyfriend with messy hair:










Tamaki Suoh, on the grounds of every word out of his mouth sounding like something from a romance novel:










Light Yagami, because he's smexy, I find his strong sense of justice admirable though many of his actual actions are questionable, plus he's another "looks like my boyfriend with messy hair" case (but even moreso, due to having a slightly more realistic face than the CLAMP art style allows for), though here they also share their senses of fashion and... erm... their laughs:










L Lawliet, because I have a thing for adorable eccentric geniuses:










Kurama, because he's cunning, gorgeous, and protective:










Dr. Kenzo Tenma, because I find how caring, driven, and morally upstanding he is attractive:










James, because James was in every sense the personification of hotness:


----------



## Mange

avatar korra.


----------



## Librarylady

Katherine from the video game Catherine is pretty attractive. I imagine she would look great as a real person


----------



## SilverFalcon

Wolf said:


> Naruto
> 
> Temari


Second that. There is something about her straight forwardness and loyalty coupled with analytical mind.

Makise








Kind of a mind mate. Easiest character to relate in the show.


----------



## JustTima

Aang from the last airbender 
A random bystander walks by: ARE YOU KIDDING ME??
me: What?
Random bystander: A MONK, WHAT ARE YOU..ZEN?
Me: Shut it, he's got a great smile, is funny as hell, sweet and is a great dancer
Random bystander: You have problems xD
Me: *sigggghhhsss* who cares 'with a dreamy smile' :laughing:


----------

